# voir <sujet> <infinitif> / voir <infinitif> <sujet> - ordre des mots après les verbes de perception



## Virtuose

C'est au sujet de l'infinitif après les verbes "de perception":

Je vois un avion atterrir --- Je vois atterrir un avion.

(le premier me sonne mieux, mais j'ai écouté une chanson_..."j'entends battre mon coeur doucement, doucement"_ qui me fait penser que les deux sont corrects...)


----------



## CapnPrep

Oui, les deux sont corrects, et en fait, il est plus habituel que l'infinitif précède son sujet.


----------



## Rosarum

Bonjour! J'ai une question de cette phrase:

La fleur, un jour,* avait vu passer* une caravane".

Je comprends le sens - elle avait vu une caravane passée, ou elle a vu comme une caravane avait passé.

Mais je voudrais comprendre celui cas-ci. Est-ce qu'on utilise la tournure semblable souvent? Pourquoi est "caravane" après "passer"? Comment on peut appeler cette tournure-ci (je dis de quelque règle)?

Grand merci pour votre aide.


----------



## lamy08

"Caravane" est complément d'objet direct de "voir". 
_J'ai vu passer une caravane 
Je *l'*ai vue passer

http://www.aidenet.eu/conjugaison37.htm_


----------



## Maître Capello

En fait, les deux ordres sont possibles et corrects:

_Elle avait vu passer une caravane. _
_Elle avait vu une caravane __passer__. _


----------



## Rosarum

Merci beaucoup!

lamy08 , est-ce que seulement "caravane" est complément d'objet direct? Ne ce serait pas "une caravane passer"?


----------



## lamy08

oui, dans ce cas "une caravane passer" est un groupe sujet et non sujet isolé.


----------



## janpol

Elle avait vu / passer une caravane
Elle avait vu : proposition principale
passer une caravane : proposition subordonnée infinitive (le verbe passer a un sujet qui lui est propre : une caravane), cod de voir; cette construction est possible avec quelques verbes (de perception) : voir, regarder, entendre, écouter, sentir...


----------



## zhucs

Bonjour !

Quel est le sens de l'expression « J'ai vu fleurir les difficultés aujourd'hui.  » 

Je ne sais pas pourquoi on utilise un verbe suivant "voir" comme ça.

Merci !


----------



## olivier68

Hi,
Le sens est : "j'ai vu _survenir/apparaître_ les difficultés..." (en général, quand on utilise cette expression, c'est que sont apparues beaucoup de difficultés !).


----------



## zhucs

Merci pour votre réponse. Mais pourquoi est-ce qu'on met le deuxième verbe après « vu » , et pas après le nom?


----------



## Maître Capello

Les deux ordres sont possibles et corrects :

_J'ai vu fleurir les difficultés._ 
_J'ai vu les difficultés fleurir._


----------



## olivier68

Oui, les deux solutions sont possibles. Je ne vois aucune nuance de sens entre les deux constructions.


----------



## Terio

Aucune nuance ? Je n'en suis pas certain. Il me semble qu'il y a une différence de perspective, qu'on ne met pas tout à fait l'accent sur le même objet .

- Qu'as-tu vu ?

_ J'ai vu une caravane passer : J'ai vu une caravane qui passait. L'accent est mis sur le fait qu'elle passait. Elle ne s'arrêtait pas, elle ne bifurquais pas : elle passait.


- Qu'as-tu vu passer ?

 - J'ai vu passer une caravane. L'accent est mis sur la caravane. Ce n'était pas un train qui passait, ni un oiseau : c'était une caravane.



Je vois atterrir un avion (pas un hélicoptère : un avion)

Je vois un avion atterrir (pas décoller : atterrir).


----------



## pointvirgule

Perso, comme les autres, je ne vois pas de différence de nuance. Si ce n'est que _J'ai vu fleurir X_ est un rien plus soutenu que _J'ai vu X fleurir_, ce dernier me paraissant plus naturel à l'oral (ressenti purement personnel).


----------



## Maître Capello

Je ne vois pas non plus une quelconque nuance de sens entre les deux ordres de mots.

J'ai en revanche une certaine préférence pour la postposition du sujet de l'infinitif, tant à l'oral qu'à l'écrit. Spontanément, je dirais ainsi presque toujours _J'ai vu passer une caravane_ plutôt que _J'ai vu une caravane passer_.


----------



## Nicomon

Terio said:


> Je vois atterrir un avion (pas un hélicoptère : un avion)
> Je vois un avion atterrir (pas décoller : atterrir).


 Dans cet exemple précis, je ferais la même nuance que Terio. 

Sinon, et je ne sais pas pourquoi, cela varie en fonction du sujet.  
Je dirais _j'ai vu la caravane passer_ mais _j'ai vu passer la parade._
Ou encore _j'ai vu fleurir un oranger_, mais _ j'ai vu les difficultés fleurir. _

Extrait de la BDL - là aussi, je mettrais l'infinitif à la fin.



> L'infinitif peut également être employé dans une proposition subordonnée; on parle parfois de _proposition infinitive_ pour désigner cet emploi. En général, la proposition infinitive a son propre sujet, exprimé ou non, et elle est souvent complément d'un type de verbes particulier; elle peut aussi simplement être introduite par un mot de subordination. L'infinitif employé dans une proposition infinitive peut notamment être complément d'un verbe de perception (_voir, entendre_), des verbes _faire_ ou _laisser_ ou de verbes causatifs de mouvement (_envoyer, conduire_).
> 
> *Exemples :*
> - Je vois les nuages *s'approcher*. (ou : Je vois *s'approcher* les nuages.)


----------



## Terio

Ça tient peut-être au fait que, en français, l'accent tonique se trouve sur la dernière syllabe de l'énoncé et qu'on repousse donc instinctivement à la fin de la phrase l'aspect qu'on veut mettre en lumière.


----------

